# Let's see your 2011 setup!



## lungbuster123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok ya'll post pic's of your 2011 rigs! Here's mine...


2010 Elite Judge 
Sword Twilight Hunter
QAD HD
10" Stokerized Hunter
Strict 9 Custom String's
Harvest Time HT-2's (finish out right at 365 grain's)
Slick Trick's and Grim Reaper Razortip's


----------



## South Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Dang nice set up there Man! I love those Elites!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 12, 2011)

We must have alot of bowless members this year!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 12, 2011)

Not bowless....just pictureless.

2009 Elite Z28 AT Edition is my baby...and I love her....very much.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 12, 2011)

South Man said:


> Dang nice set up there Man! I love those Elites!



Sorry brother I must have skipped right over your post.

Thanks for the complement! I just recently switched back to Elite and so far ive been extremely happy with my chose to do so.


----------



## Danno (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm shooting a 2010 Bowtech Soldier
Truglow sight, Easton AXIS 400's with 100gr Muzzy's

Not too sexy, but I shoot it well and it's smooth.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 12, 2011)

I've changed rests since this pic but here she is...

2011 Obsession SS
Trophy Ridge Hitman-5
Limbdriver 
Bernie's stab
Harvest Time HT-2s with custom Onestringer wraps 370gr
Still haven't picked a BH, but it'll probably either be Razortricks or Grim Reaper Razortips...or both


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing new, the SBXT and Vectrix will just keep on layin' em down


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 12, 2011)

here is my set up,
3 piece buffalo bow 50#@26


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 12, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> here is my set up,
> 3 piece buffalo bow 50#@26



Where are the wheels and sights?


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 12, 2011)

cpowel10 said:


> Where are the wheels and sights?



Man i love to keep it simple!
got tired of climbing all the way up the tree,only to realize i forgot my release! Lol


----------



## South Man (Aug 12, 2011)

2011 Elite Hunter in First stages-just got back from RaHoffer custom dip job, now on the way to Elite for limb decals and new mods, then off to H & M Bowstrings for custom strings and tuning. It will have a new sight, rest, quiver, stab, arrows, etc. Whole new package!


----------



## MBH6333 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Ready to stick something*

New bow for this year


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 13, 2011)

South Man said:


> 2011 Elite Hunter in First stages-just got back from RaHoffer custom dip job, now on the way to Elite for limb decals and new mods, then off to H & M Bowstrings for custom strings and tuning. It will have a new sight, rest, quiver, stab, arrows, etc. Whole new package!



Is that MO Bottomland? It's hard to tell from the pic, but it looks great. I've been kicking around the idea of having my bow and a 20 gauge dipped in Bottomland


----------



## G5guy23 (Aug 13, 2011)

*bows*

Both are going to see alot of time in the woods this  year!!!Dad will be shooting my reezen 7 !!!


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres my Goat! Man I love me some Elite!


----------



## South Man (Aug 13, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Is that MO Bottomland? It's hard to tell from the pic, but it looks great. I've been kicking around the idea of having my bow and a 20 gauge dipped in Bottomland



Bottomland is sharp too, nope this is Ultimate Camo. I love it. I will post it set up soon.-try Rahoffer for the dipping he is the Man!


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

The Bear Attack 
Gold Tip Pro Hunter spears wrapped with GA Dawgs 
Quad Ultra Rest
True Glow 5pin
Rage 3 blade

You've heard it before "Its not the bow, its the Indian"


----------



## MBH6333 (Aug 14, 2011)

100hunter said:


> The Bear Attack
> Gold Tip Pro Hunter spears wrapped with GA Dawgs
> Quad Ultra Rest
> True Glow 5pin
> ...



Sweet bow and especially like the UGA wrapped arrows!


----------



## missalot (Aug 14, 2011)

blackcreek banshee longbow 64#@28
fmj dangerous game .250 arrow  850 grains


----------



## jamie1231 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mathews Z7 Xtreme
27 in @ 73 lbs
Easton Flatline 400
self made wrist sling ( Go DAWGS!!! )
Tru Fire release
Ram Cat and Rage 3 Blade 100 gr
Vital Gear Single Pin Moveable Sight
Vital Gear Nomadic Stabilizer
Mathews T-Series 5 arrow quiver


----------



## palmettoswamp (Aug 14, 2011)

Gonna stay with my 07' Bear Truth I again for 2011. Maybe a upgrade next year. 

Sword Twilight Hunter
Ripcord
Wal-Mart Wolverine & CX Mayhems
TR Steelhead XP 100 grain


----------



## Headfirst (Aug 15, 2011)

2011 PSE Evo
PSE X-quiver
NAP Apache drop away
Extreme Bone collector sight
Stokerized SS1 stabilizer
1080P GoPro Hero video


----------



## South Man (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang yall got some nice bows.


----------



## patmaxam (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoyt TurboHawk. Dead Nuts sight. Alpine Quiver.


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 15, 2011)

patmaxam said:


> Hoyt TurboHawk. Dead Nuts sight. Alpine Quiver.



I killed a lot of deer last year with my Turbohawk.  Great Bow.


----------



## jeffreysummerlin23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good lookin rigs.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 16, 2011)

Switchback XT
29/70
Extreme Apex 4 Pin (only use two)
QAD LD rest
Victory VForce arrows
1st year trying the Ramcats.


----------



## mattech (Aug 16, 2011)

Hoyt crx32


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 16, 2011)

09 Hoyt Avenger
Truglo Range Rover
QAD HD
Maxima Hunter 250's
NAP HellRazors & Thunderheads


----------



## Nga. (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's my two for 2011. Elite Agil And Mathews Drenalin


----------



## MBH6333 (Aug 16, 2011)

Headfirst said:


> 2011 PSE Evo
> PSE X-quiver
> NAP Apache drop away
> Extreme Bone collector sight
> ...



Sick bow... where did you get the go pro mount?


----------



## Headfirst (Aug 17, 2011)

MBH6333 said:


> Sick bow... where did you get the go pro mount?



I used a bicycle handle bar mount from GoPro and attached it to a 1" diammeter piece of oak that I made using a hole saw.  There was an existing 5/16" hole in the back of my riser that I was able to screw it to.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2011)

My 2011 hunting rig. Obsession bow. 25.5" draw set at 65lb shooting 288fps. with a 345gr arrow.


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 17, 2011)

Great looking setups fellas. Lets see somemore.


----------



## stikslinger (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got a 2011 PSE Bow Madness
29'' DL
61# DW
Will Post pics soon

Nothing too fancy to some but is to me


----------



## C Cape (Aug 17, 2011)

Bowtech Invasion Black Ops
Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak 250
Ramcat 100 Gr
27.5"/55*/346 gr at 289 fps


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 18, 2011)

Yall made me feel bad about my pictures, so I had to take a better one! Heres one more of the GOAT!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 18, 2011)

Apex Predator "Wassaw" 3-piece longbow 53@28.  Gold Tip 35-55 Traditionals with 100 grain brass inserts and 250 grain VPA Terminator broadheads.


----------



## South Man (Aug 18, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> Yall made me feel bad about my pictures, so I had to take a better one! Heres one more of the GOAT!



Man that is one sharp Elite!


----------



## OntarioArch (Aug 18, 2011)

My 2010 Strothers Infinity 60-70 27.5" draw
Octane Bantamweight  Quiver
Easton Axis Nano 400's
B-Stinger 8oz stabilizer
Qad HD/LD rest
HHA Optimizer Ultra DS/XL sight













@63lbs and 27.5"

414gr @286FPS
365 gr @300FPS


----------



## jason99ws6 (Aug 18, 2011)

2011 Axe 6 with some goodies.


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I am new here but here is my setup...

09' PSE X-Force GX
Fuse Quiver
True-Glo Carbon XS sight
WB Rest
Doinker Chubby Hunter


----------



## OntarioArch (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW! Some great looking rigs here guy's ,keep posting them .


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweet rigs everyone. Lets see somemore.


----------



## zipity (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you see the arrow I am shooting?

Diamond Iceman not sure if it is a 2009 or 2010
28 Inch draw 
63ish pounds pull
273 FPS

Working on getting it up to 70 lbs.  This is only my second year bow hunting ever and I didn't bow hunt last year.


----------



## bowhunter65 (Aug 21, 2011)

2011 bowtech assasin black ops
apex sight 
qad ultra drop away
octane stab.
cx maxima blue streak. 
abt 345gr 
chronod is yesterday when i got the arrows at 324.
will post pics when i get some


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 21, 2011)

Half and half Hoyt Alphaburner...29/60 grip pulled and DL tweaked a fuzz longer.  Whisker biscuit, Spot Hogg Right On wrapped w/.10 pins, Anchor Sight, 12" B-Stinger w/8oz weight in picture and two piece 4 arrow Fuse quiver.






Gonna get ugly in a month or so down here in Florida...


----------



## whitehunter (Aug 21, 2011)

*my rig*

2010 Destroyer 350, QAD Ultra Rest HD, HHA 5519, Octane Stabilizer, Easton Flatline, Muzzy Phantom MX She's ready to go!!!


----------

